# 20 Amp receptacles?



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

Because they are duplex recectacles this is allowed on a 20A circuit. You can change them if you like, but how many items do you plug into these receptacles that actually have a 20A male plug? (with horizontal neutral blade) If you have a circuit with only ONE single receptacle, it must be rated according to circuit ampacity.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

So, can the duplex 15-amp receptacle actually carry 15 amps or 20 amps? will the circuit breaker pop at 15 or 20 amps if I use a 15 amp dual receptacle? And what is the case for switches controlling the outlets? Do they have to be at 20 amps?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

The breaker should trip at it's rating. The 15A duplex receptacles are rated at 15A for a reason. Overloaded they can heat, melt, short. If you plug in multiple tools/appliances, 15A or less, into different receptacles on the same circuit, you might trip the breaker, but shouldn't overheat the receptacles. You should only be able to plug in appliances and/or tools rated 15A or less. Like any circuit, if you over load it, the overcurrent device, fuse or breaker, will trip. Switches should be rated for the load they are planned to carry. If you plan to plug in something with a 20A rating, it's male cord end should have a horizontal neutral blade. You will need to change to a 20A receptacle. If the 20A breaker(s) is causing concern, change them to 15A breakers. I am an electrician. The only 20A receptacle in my place is a single receptacle installed for an air compressor. All of the bedrooms, living room, basement, etc. are 15A duplex receptacles on 15A breakers. #14 wire. Kitchen and bath are 15A duplex receptacles on 20A breakers, GFCI protected. #12 wire. Washing machine is 15A duplex on 20A breaker.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

You should be able to find 20A combos. Try local supply house.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2004)

I read on another forum that 15A receptacles are identical to 20A receptacales except the horizontal neutral slot? It even states in the NEC that 15A receptacles are allowed on 20A circuits.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2004)

Identical, but for the rating. 15A recepts. have to be DUPLEX to be allowed on a 20A circuit.


----------



## KA3VVV (Jun 11, 2004)

home depot sale combo or contractor pack.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

*Kenmore 80series Washer....Won't Advance Cycle*

Hello, 

Thanks in advance for any assistance received. Clothes are stacking up what to do.... 

I have a Kenmore 80 series Kenmore washing maching Model #110.26892690 that is now not wanting to advance to the next cycle. I set a load to wash the other day and returned several hrs later and it was still running in the wash cycle. Is there a timer that might have died? If so can it be checked easy for possible repair by me? OR is there some other little part that died that needs to be replaced? If a part is in need of replacement, where is the best deal on part to be found? 

If further info is needed please advise, Also please personal e-mail me at [email protected] if u have a cure for my dead Kenmore.

Regards, 
B.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Ooops....Wrong board


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Another reason to register posters.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Just changed it so you have to be registered to post.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Nathan, so sorry that it has to be so. A typical case of a few ruining a good thing for the majority. D*ckweeds! Hit the wrong key, that's Duckweeds.


----------



## Hammertime (Oct 17, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance received. Clothes are stacking up what to do....
> 
> ...





http://www.repairclinic.com


----------

